# Barracuda



## EQUINOX400 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a Barracuda chuck on a Jet midi lathe. I've had both for several months. I ordered some pen stock from Woodcrafters. When I insert the stock into the chuck, the piece wobbles on me, making the turning hard to control. I took the jaws off several times and tried different pieces of stock to no avail. When I first got the Jet and the Barracuda I had no problem. What do you think is going on here??


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Is your pen stock square? If it is you need to make a x on one end. When you put the piece of wood in the chuck bring the tailstock up to the center of the X on the end. Tighten the chuck and screw the tailstock up tight. Then you can turn the spindle round. 

Now when I get pen blanks from Woodcraft I will drill and glue in my brass insert. Once that is done and the glue is dry I mount in on a pen mandrel with the appropriate bushings. I then turn my pen to size, sand, apply finish and assemble. 

If you are going to do pens you might check at Penn State Industries. They have a free pen turning DVD that will help. I hope I understood right that you are wanting to turn pens.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know anything about your chuck, but have you had the jaws off?
Maybe check they are installed in the correct location.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

williamm said:


> I don't know anything about your chuck, but have you had the jaws off?
> Maybe check they are installed in the correct location.


I agree. Although I don't have one in front of me, I think the Barracuda has numbers stamped on the chuck and the jaws indicating which jaw should go in each position. If you get them wrong the jaws will be slightly off.


----------

